# Barn camera link with 10 senior does due around Feb 3rd!



## nigeriandwarfgoats

More kids due within the week or two!!!!  Day 150=next Friday & Saturday for 10 of my senior does so we could see kids in soon!  Many of you on this forum followed along the story of Cinnamon's kidding...hopefully the rest of these kiddings will go much more smoothly.
The barn camera is currently focused on the sr. doe loafing area at the moment..any time one looks like she's close to kidding, she'll be moved into a kidding pen with the camera focused on her for the birth.  The color camera is hooked up & I'll try to get everyone a good view of the new kids as they arrive   If anyone sees a goat that appears to be in labor and you don't see me out there, please call me at 1-218-757-3246 any time of day or night so I can assist with the birth if needed.  Extra eyes are very nice to have & I really appreciate it!

Barn cam link =  www.marestare.com/fcam.php?alias=pelicanacres

Website = www.freewebs.com/pelicanacres 

~Karen Las


----------



## Stacykins

Oh how exciting! Will definitely be tuning in!


----------



## Mamaboid

I have had your camera shot up next to mine on the screen right along.  I sure hope the rest go easier and better than Cinnamon.  How is Sneaky doing?  Did you sell him or decide to keep him?  Good luck.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> I have had your camera shot up next to mine on the screen right along.  I sure hope the rest go easier and better than Cinnamon.  How is Sneaky doing?  Did you sell him or decide to keep him?  Good luck.


Thanks, generally with the nigerians we don't have too many kidding problems but the more goats you have the higher chance of something happening.  
Sneaky is doing great.  He will be 8 weeks old on Wednesday!!  I moved him to buck barn already so I can have all of my kidding pens ready for these other does.  I see that Sneak, Romeo & William were all snuggled up together last night & my older buck has been getting along with him just fine also.  I decided to keep Sneak for some September breedings.  I do have him listed on my website for sale with a $100 non refundable deposit to reserve him but he won't be able to leave until late Sept/October when my breedings are completed with him.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

How exciting! I will be watching. Glad to hear Sneak is doing well. Thanks for sharing this experience with us.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

That is so neat!


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Looks like we have a doe in the kidding stall!! This is my first time watching a live web cam of anything....its so cool!!

Thank you  for putting this up for allof us to share!!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Yes, that is Fire N Ice.  She has at least 6 contractions in the past hour so I move her to the kidding pen.  Now she's busy munching but I'll be keeping a close eye on her.  May have kids tonight!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I'll try to get her to kid in that corner so everyone can see good


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

She didn't seem to have any more contractions after I moved her to the kidding pen last night.  I'll check her ligaments in a little while and see if she's looking any closer.


----------



## Mamaboid

I watched her most of the night, she was laying dead center in the middle of the camera, up close and personal.  She only even held her breath just a couple times like they do.  She is just gearing up, getting ready to pop those sweeties outta there.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Yay! Another one in the kidding stall. Very excited. Thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Queen Mum

Oh NOOOOO!    Didn't we go through this one other time.   Really Karen.  This kidding thread addiction is torture.  I love the barn cam.  We need to schedule these kiddings.   Something like...

"Please watch my barn cam at 3 pm Wednesday for triplets  born to Stinker buck and Beauty doe. I am going to untie the knot in her tail at 3 pm. Caution, there will be goo involved."


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

So excited.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

She isn't too happy looking. She is just kind of hanging out in the corner. Not eating. I bet babies are coming real soon!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Yes, she seems to be zoned out.  She better rest up now so she'll be ready to push later.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Just saw a contraction!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Just saw a contraction!


 How much longer do you think?


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Just saw a contraction!


I saw it too!! BEST way to start my day!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

They don't seem close together yet.  Once I see the harder longer pushes, I'll be out there in a flash because everything goes very quickly then.  Hopefully we'll have kids within the next few hours.


----------



## daisychick

So happy you have a barn cam.    I will be watching all day!


----------



## KinderKorner

I'm watching! Hope she goes before I get off work, but not during my lunch break.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Wow. She looks like my doe kisses. EXCEPT alot BIGGER.


----------



## KinderKorner

I have a barn camera too. But I have limited wireless internet, and I'm not sure if it would use all my data up or not to stream to the web. If someone knows, and it doesn't use up all my internet, I'd love to put my kidding cam up for everyone too.


----------



## daisychick

She seems to be having some good contractions right now.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

She is sure taking her sweet old time


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> She is sure taking her sweet old time


How much longer do you think now?  And how many do you think she has in there?


----------



## daisychick

Every time I say a goat is having good contractions, they stand up and eat like nothing was happening.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

daisychick said:
			
		

> Every time I say a goat is having good contractions, they stand up and eat like nothing was happening.


Dont worry, I saw the contractions.  Funny how animals always try to make a lier out of people.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> daisychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Every time I say a goat is having good contractions, they stand up and eat like nothing was happening.
> 
> 
> 
> Dont worry, I saw the contractions.  Funny how animals always try to make a lier out of people.
Click to expand...

Exactly what that other doe did to me. AND Betty too.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

WHERE IS SHE????


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> http://smileys.on-my-web.com/repository/Surprise/surprised-019.gif WHERE IS SHE????


Anyone???????????????????


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

No idea. I hope she is okay.   Wishing well for Fire&Ice and her babies!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> No idea. I hope she is okay.   Wishing well for Fire&Ice and her babies!


I know!!! Not another bad kidding!!!!!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I can still feel part of a ligament..might not be until late tonight or tomorrow.  I took her out of the kidding pen so she can go outside for some excersize & fresh air...I'll put her back in the kidding pen tonight.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Where could she have gone besides the vet? A walk?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> Where could she have gone besides the vet? A walk?


All is well...some fresh air & excersize...she'll be back a little later


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where could she have gone besides the vet? A walk?
> 
> 
> 
> All is well...some fresh air & excersize...she'll be back a little later
Click to expand...

Phew! So happy to hear she was just going for a walk.
Take Care Now,
Sunny & the 5 egg layers


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Fire&Ice is back!


----------



## Mamaboid

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> I have a barn camera too. But I have limited wireless internet, and I'm not sure if it would use all my data up or not to stream to the web. If someone knows, and it doesn't use up all my internet, I'd love to put my kidding cam up for everyone too.


Best way to find out is call your provider and ask them.  Every carrier is different.  Hope it works out for you.  They sure do make the waiting a lot easier.  Save hundreds and hundreds of steps and trips to the barn.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> nigeriandwarfgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She is sure taking her sweet old time
> 
> 
> 
> How much longer do you think now?  And how many do you think she has in there?
Click to expand...

I am going with twins & maybe kidding early tomorrow--maybe late tonight


----------



## that's*satyrical

Looks like something is happening.


----------



## Stacykins

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> Looks like something is happening.


Yea, she is eating hay


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I hope she waits a couple more hours so that I can sleep. I have literally been carrying my laptop around the house with me all day today. I even placed it on the table while I ate my meals. I tried to figure out how to connect it to my TV, but had no luck. :/ I always seem to miss when the action happens on these goat cams.   I am determined to not miss it this time! 

Good Luck with Fire&Ice!
Take Care Now,
Sunny & the 5 egg layers


----------



## pridegoethb4thefall

Lucky me!! I just realised the time difference! Pelican acres is 2 whole hours AHEAD of me!! WOOT!! So now I can stay up till midnight my time and it'll already be 2 AM there! 

I hope I get to see the birth! I can only check in here and there since our internet has some weird rule that I can only watch so much live/streaming video before they slow down my speed of service. ya, I know.....they suck. But we live out in the sticks a bit and only have one choice for internet.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Fire N Ice still had a ligament last night.  I'll check again in a little while.  I debated on putting her back with the herd last night but when I let her over there for an hour for fresh air & excersize, all of the other does acted like she was a complete stranger and wouldn't leave her alone.  Apparently, when the queen is away for even a short time everyone else took it upon themselves to redo the herd order! 
Suri was also really loosening up.  I'll be checking the rest of the girls too..maybe one of the others will end up kidding before Fire N Ice.


----------



## Snowhunter

I saw a flash of feet!! Ok, human feet not kid feet


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Don't think there will be anything this morning.  Some of the other girls are really loosening up though but none have completely lost both ligaments yet.


----------



## KinderKorner

One of them better have their babies today. I don't work tomorrow, and I'll be gone all day.

Come on mamas!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I work tomorrow afternoon & friday an hour away from home--they are probably all holding out for me to leave.  My poor husband will be stuck on baby duty..he's never even watched a normal goat birth--however, he learned all of the basic lifesaving skills in a hurry when we were working on Cinnamon's triplets from the c-section.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Can I ask what you use for cameras?  I dont' have a laptop but I want to set up a barn cam so badly.  Last year I bought an $80 camera but I could never get it to work correctly.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I actually have 2 different cameras but only one connected to the internet at a time.  The first one I originally started with is black & white, transmits sound and is wireless--but we have a hard time getting a clear signal unless it's positioned in just the right spot.  My husband figured out all of the wiring too so it can be hardwired for a clear picture all of the time.  I got the $249 cam..my barn is pretty close & made of wood so we thought it would have worked a lot better than what it actually does:  http://www.hoeggerfarmyard.com/xcart/search.php?mode=search&page=1  I have that camera currently hooked to my t.v. by my bed so I can watch the rest of the goats when the other cam is focused on a kidding stall & the volume up high so I can hear if any goats are screaming in labor  
My husband picked up a cheap color camera this year & that is the one that you are viewing when you are watching my goats.  We ran the hardwire from the barn, over the driveway and into the house--my husband knows how to do all of that stuff..I wouldn't have had a clue about how to do it.  That camera doesn't transmit any sound though when hooked up to the t.v. or computer. 
I think most cameras will work but you need to get a thing called a Dazzle which we found on e-bay.  That will link the camera to your computer and then you can stream it through whatever site you want--I highly recommend marestare--lots of tech support & you get a zillion people watching that will actually call you if they see an animal going into labor or any other kind of problem.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

Thanks!  I've only got 1 doe kidding this year, so I dont' really want to pay for Marestare, but I would LOVE to get a camera hooked up.  I'll have to look for a Dazzle. THanks!!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I just noticed that the mostly white doe with black markings and stripes down the face keeps pawing at the ramp. Maybe a sign of labor? Or maybe just stretching?


----------



## bonbean01

I noticed that too and wondered...I am so hooked on the barn cam!!!!  Love it  Will keep watching, but I time out regularly with dial up here.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Looks like she is laying under the ramp now. If that is the same one. I am with you on the barn cam addiction. I just can't stop watching.  Pass the popcorn, please.


----------



## bonbean01

LOL!  Our sheep have all had their lambs now, so here I am at the Goat birthing forum.  Would love one of those cams for our sheep especially at night!


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Looks like she is breathing pretty heavy. Do you think she is in labor?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Maybe she is just sleepy. Another doe just decided to join her.


----------



## bonbean01

I'm really not sure...thought she'd be getting up and down more but I see that two of the goats in there with her seem to be checking up on her.

I've got to go clean up after supper and then come back...total addict here...LOL


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> I'm really not sure...thought she'd be getting up and down more but I see that two of the goats in there with her seem to be checking up on her.
> 
> I've got to go clean up after supper and then come back...total addict here...LOL


 At least you have gotten that far. I barely get anything done with all these goat cams going! I know that as soon as I leave, they will all have their babies!  
Take Care Now.


----------



## Missy

I just realized I have spent the better part of the last 25 minutes watching a goat do....absolutely nothing


----------



## daisychick

I do that all the time.


----------



## daisychick

Come on girls, Feb 3rd is a great day to have some babies!!!   It's my B-day today and we have a snow day so I am sitting here watching and waiting for does to go into labor.


----------



## Charlottesweb

Too funny DaisyChick!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Hopefully these girls are going to hold out until I get home from work late tonight--then I have the next 7 days off for kidding.  They are all getting very uncomfortable.  I can't wait to see what patterns the kids will all have!


----------



## bonbean01

I believe you have many of us watching on and off...I am totally addicted...LOL...do you want people to phone the number if any of them start to go into labour?  I have sheep that have already lambed, neighbours with goats and I'm having a hard time getting anything done around here since I keep checking  Beautiful goats you have!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I'll be gone for work from 12:15pm to 11pm today...if you see anything call or textl my hubby 1-218-969-3858 cell.  He'll be home from work between 3:30/4 but he can call his parents who live right next door at the Resort to check on anything if he's not home yet.  Everyone had ligs at 7am but I'll check again before I leave for work.  Some are really getting loose.


----------



## bonbean01

Gotcha!  I'm guessing they will wait for you  Thank you for sharing this with us all on your barn cam!!


----------



## KinderKorner

I LOVE your spotted buck by the way. His face picture is just soooo cute. I'm a sucker for spots, and beards, and blue eyes. If you lived close I'd probably steal him. 

I wish I could get that kind of color on my goats.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I think I just saw the grey goat under the feeder having a contraction. Her back arched and her tail went up. She is now just staring off at the ground.


----------



## SassyKat6181

I am totally addicted to watching this barn camera.    We just put in a reserve for two doelings, due to be born in March.  These will be our first goats.  This website is amazing and so full of great information.  I can't wait to see these new kids.....your girls are very pretty.


----------



## KinderKorner

I wish they'd hurry up. I want to see some babies. 

I have to wait 20 more days for mine.


----------



## fanov8

It's killing me!  I wanna pan the camera right so I can see what is going on!!!


----------



## bonbean01

I'd love to be able to pan the camera too!!!!  So addicted!!!!


----------



## fanov8

Ask and we shall receive! LOL


----------



## bonbean01

I'm from the sheep board forum and all my sheep have already lambed...adorable little stinkers already growing and bouncing and being terribly cute!!!  Our neighbour has goats and we've helped bottle feed a triplet and I just love this!  

So, since not many lambs being born on the sheep forum...I came to the goat birthing forum and saw the link for the goat cam...totally addicted...each birth to me is a miracle!!!  But then I have for several years incubated and raised quail and now chickens and each hatch is still terribly exciting to me...sigh...life is good, or I'm just crazy...LOLOL!

Okay...back to the goat cam...tv doesn't compare


----------



## KinderKorner

Gosh I don't even see any acting in labor. I so hope at least one goes tonight before I go to bed.


----------



## bonbean01

Me too!!!!!  So glad she is home by 11 pm...then maybe I can sleep?  LOL...why is this so addicting???  Love it


----------



## KinderKorner

Is the white one in the middle having contractions!?

Just when I turned it on I seen her moving a bit, it kind of looked like a contraction but I just caught the last second of her moving so I don't know. Her tail looks funny, she isn't chewing cud, and she appears to be doing weird breathing. 


oops. She ran away. haha

Oh well, it looks like several are acting differently now. I see some squatting, and funny tails. 

Darn, and I was just heading to bed. 


ETA: And now they are just being piggys and forgot all about having babies.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I can't believe none have kidded yet!  I have the next 7 days off and am ready for action---I want to see these kids too!!  I have seen a number have what appeared to have contractions these past few days...Fire N Ice, Joselyn, Swiss Miss & Floe.  I felt ligaments a few minutes ago and am guessing no kids tonight.  Suri & Swiss Miss are really loose though so maybe tomorrow!
KinderKorner--my first goats were actually kinders...I had 2 wethers back in 1996 that I adored and 2 more wethers in 2005.  Then I got sucked into the Nigerian Dwarf world & have been addicted to my beautiful loving herd since   I do go to Illinois on occasion--we could always set up some kind of delivery & get you hooked on the nigerians too


----------



## KinderKorner

Haha sorry. My neighbor has nigis and I've been around them enough to know I don't want them. They are cute, but too small and dairy for me. 

I hope your right about them not kidding tonight. Because I need to go to bed. But sadly I have to get up at 6 on sunday, so I won't be able to stay up and watch them tomorrow either. :/ Maybe they will go in the morning. haha. I hope. Anytime from 9-12 would be great.


----------



## Stacykins

Is it a contraction when the goat kinda looks like she goes stiff while standing, her tail curls over her back, and she just kinda remains in the same position for a short while before relaxing?


----------



## Mamaboid

Stacykins said:
			
		

> Is it a contraction when the goat kinda looks like she goes stiff while standing, her tail curls over her back, and she just kinda remains in the same position for a short while before relaxing?


Sounds right.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I am suprised that the goats haven't had any kids yet!  How much longer can they possible hold them in for?  

The camera looks to be black... maybe they are moving it.


----------



## PotterWatch

I figure they are going to wait until I'm not home to watch and then they'll all kid at once. :/


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Having a hard time find Suri's ligaments tonight and her udder seems to have filled up more.  She is mostly black with some tan markings on her face/legs/stomach--no white on her at all.  I haven't seen doing anything to indicate labor yet but I'll be keeping a close eye on her.


----------



## that's*satyrical

I don't understand how these does can squeeze their hind legs together so tight to hold the babies in with those big ole udders in the way  lol


----------



## bonbean01

They do look soooooo huge...bellys and udders...can't be too long!!!  Love the barn cam  These Mama goats are lovely


----------



## MuttlyCrew

Love the web cam it keep me up way to late last night checking back to it over and over. Can't wait to see the baby's


----------



## bonbean01

Getting a black screen with a white V....wonder if the webcam is being moved???  Maybe someone is getting close now????  So exciting!!


----------



## PotterWatch

Maybe the goats got tired of us invading their privacy and knocked it over on purpose.


----------



## bonbean01

hahahaha...can't say as I'd blame them


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

It was the goats that had knocked it over last night.  
Anyhow, Suri is in the kidding pen..should see something today   Swiss Miss & Paige shouldn't be far behind and Iridessa lost her ligaments & filled up more also.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> It was the goats that had knocked it over last night.
> Anyhow, Suri is in the kidding pen..should see something today   Swiss Miss & Paige shouldn't be far behind and Iridessa lost her ligaments & filled up more also.


 Good Luck!


----------



## PotterWatch

Just opened the window back up to see an adorable spotty baby!

And another one!  So cute!


----------



## daisychick

Yeah!  So glad I didn't miss it!  I wonder if she has a third in there?


----------



## AdoptAPitBull

I tuned in at just the right time! Saw a kid being born! Congrats to all 

So cool!....I need one of those cameras!


----------



## cindyg

Three!!  and i missed it!!  Darn.  Congrats, how sweet.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

3 Babies so far! I saw the last 2 being born. The first one I missed. So CUTE!


----------



## PotterWatch

This is making me very anxious for my girls to get here and to have babies running around again.


----------



## Stacykins

Eee, that was so awesome. I got to catch the last little one being born


----------



## bonbean01

Awesome!!!!  Three little perfect babies))))  Congratulations!!!  Love this barn cam!!!!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Can't believe she had triplets in there!!  The flashy black one white one with blue eyes is a keeper.  There is a darker black with brown eyes doeling and a darker black one with blue eyes that's a buck.  These kids are sired by *B Old Mountain Farm Black Tulip *S!  
Might be more kiddings later today too


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

What gender is the first born? So pretty.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

That's a doe   We got 2 does, 1 buck!


----------



## Stacykins

Ohh, a black buck with blue eyes, sounds so pretty! When I am someday in the market for a buck, I will definitely have to hit you up! It seems like your goats produce amaaaaazing little kids!


----------



## KinderKorner

That made my day. 

I've been working for the past couple hours and I just happen to get a 15 minute break which was exactly when the first one was born. So I got to see the beautiful little doe born. I missed the others but I'm so glad I got to see any. Perfect timing. 


Can't wait for more!


----------



## daisychick

Nevermind I thought the new doe in there was pushing, but now she is eating.


----------



## daisychick

Ok now I think she is pushing.


----------



## Stacykins

First baby is out!


----------



## EggsForIHOP

I saw the 2nd one born!  NOW I AM HOOKED!  I just discovered this...I LIKE this....24 hr goat channel and I don't have to put on my shoes to watch it!


----------



## bonbean01

YAY!!!!  Two healthy babies  That Mama has beautiful markings!


----------



## SassyKat6181

Yeah, clicked open the camera just as the first of 2 kids was being born.  YAY!!!!   cute babies


----------



## daisychick

I have officially watched 5 baby goats be born today on this wonderful barn cam!!!!     

I wonder if anymore are going to go today.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

daisychick said:
			
		

> I have officially watched 5 baby goats be born today on this wonderful barn cam!!!!
> 
> I wonder if anymore are going to go today.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Iridessa = 2 does!  One doeling is black & white, the other is a deep rich black/brown buckskin.  The sire of these kids has a dam, grand-dam & great granddam who are all Champions.  

Keep an eye on the cam later today...could be another doe or two popping out more kids   Just have 8 more does left to kid anytime!


----------



## SassyKat6181

Woohoo for does!  Amazing camera.  When I checked in last, I saw you on the camera and figured something must be happening soon.  I yelled for my 4yr old son to come watch with me.  We are getting some this summer.


----------



## cindyg

Looks like the next one might be moving in.  Where do you take the moms and babies after they leave the kiddinng pen?  What do you do if you have more than one doe kidding at the same time?


----------



## Missy

cindyg said:
			
		

> Looks like the next one might be moving in.  Where do you take the moms and babies after they leave the kiddinng pen?  What do you do if you have more than one doe kidding at the same time?


Lol, isn't it obvious? No doe would EVER do something so evil to their human mommies and daddies as to go in labor at the same time as another doe

I had the same thoughts though


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I have 3 kidding pens but the camera catches the best view on that small pen.  Plus I can't hang a heat lamp over that pen.  
Swiss Miss is currently in the kidding pen now.  I have to keep an eye on the 8 that are still due any time so I can't keep the cam on the new moms/kids at this time.


----------



## MuttlyCrew

Oh darn I stayed up late last night watching and missed it this afternoon, dang company........lol Oh well congrats on the new little ones.


----------



## Stacykins

I see a bubble of a kid emerging! Wow! Three does kidding in one day!


----------



## Stacykins

Kid is out! Yay! That looked extra rough, took a lot of active pushing and moving around for that kid to be born!


----------



## KinderKorner

Yeah I know. Crazy goats always want to lay against a wall. I was getting worried for a minute because she didn't seem to be getting anywhere. Then when it came out it was so still I thought it was dead. It looks beautiful though!


I think I'm paranoid after loosing my doe last kidding. Maybe all these good births will help me go back to excited.


----------



## daisychick

I caught that one just in time.


----------



## KinderKorner

Looks like number two will be coming soon. 

I think we need some pictures of all these babies. Barn cameras just don't have good detail. I'm loving those spots.


----------



## damummis

This has been the most amazing day.  Thanks


----------



## daisychick

Karen is really good about putting pictures up on her website or the facebook page.  I am sure when she has time she will post good pictures of the babies.  I am loving all the spotted ones being born today.


----------



## KinderKorner

Whew. This doe is scaring me. Hope the baby is alright.


----------



## KinderKorner

Thank God it's starting to move. 

I think I need to get me one of the booger suckers before my kidding starts this year.


----------



## daisychick

Those two kids  have amazing coloring.  I can't wait to see pics of them.    And yes I must put my boys old booger sucker thing into my goat kit.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

Twins! I was really worried for a second there. She seemed to be having a hard time. I was also worried about the last born. Good Job with saving it Karen!


----------



## bonbean01

Yes...I am putting one of those booger sucking things in my lambing kit for sure!!!  Never even thought of that before seeing this.

Scared me that the second little one wasn't moving to start with, but she is a pro!!  My hero)))

Amazing colouring on these kids!!!  Beautiful!!!  I love a happy ending..sigh))


----------



## SassyKat6181

Darned super bowl....just missed that one!   They sure are cute though.  I showed my husband and he thinks I'm crazy for being addicted to "goat t.v."  lmao


----------



## hcppam

Looks like mom and kids are doing fine.


----------



## bonbean01

Sassy, my hubby now calls me "woman who stares at goats"...hahahahahaha!

Wow...3 does birthing, 7 new kids...she has to be exhausted!!!  And 7 more pregnant Mamas to go...whew!


----------



## SassyKat6181

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Sassy, my hubby now calls me "woman who stares at goats"...hahahahahaha!
> 
> Wow...3 does birthing, 7 new kids...she has to be exhausted!!!  And 7 more pregnant Mamas to go...whew!


   Now he thinks I'm even more cracked for laughing hysterically at this.   He's used to me sitting outside watching "chicken & duck t.v" in the yard......hahahahah  wait til we get our new babies this summer.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

2 more doelings to add to the list!  That makes 6 doe kids/1 buckling born today from 3 moms!!  These last two resulted in an one really amazingly beautiful moonspotted kid--the twin appears to have just a few little moonspots.  I'll see better tomorrow in the sunlight when the kids are all dry.  
I'll get the pictures all up tomorrow of these 7--I like to give them a day or two to get steady on their feet before taking pics.  
The other 7 does seem to have ligaments still tonight so I think I'm safe to get some sleep.  Tomorrow may be another story.


----------



## SassyKat6181

Congrats & goodnight!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Forgot to mention...the booger suckers are amazing to have--you can shove them in their throat & up each nostril to suck the goo out.  Don't be afraid to put it in their nostrils..I would have been but I've dealt with 3 section kids in the past & it's of the most importantance to get that gunk out of the airways on them so the vet showed me how it's done.  Just squeeze it before inserting it, then release it so it sucks everything right out of the airway.  Swinging upside down also helps a lot.  
The 2nd kid came out butt first and the goo seemed to be built up on her face, I could hear her gargling and knew I had to get that out that out quick so it wouldn't get into her lungs.


----------



## bonbean01

You did super great!!!!  I have watched all births today and have learned much from you...thank you so much for sharing this with us))  Good to know about swinging and suctioning the goo...will add that to my birthing kit for sure!

Congratulations on all the kids today and doing a great job...and I do hope the rest will take the night off so that you can catch some sleep!


----------



## cindyg

I see we're back in pre-labour and delivery, hopefully someone will decide tonight is the night.


----------



## daisyjack

I miss both of them by 15 min. it made me sooo mad.


----------



## bonbean01

I feel like I'm getting to know these sweet Mamas  Saw all the births yesterday and that was awesome!  Glad they are taking a little break in birthing...yesterday had to be an exhausting day in the delivery rooms!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Don't think anything will kid tonight..hopefully some tomorrow though--I'm ready to see more kids


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Picks of the new kids on my facebook page:  www.facebook.com/#!/pages/Pelican-Acres-Nigerian-Dwarf-Goats/153067821446757


----------



## bonbean01

Beautiful kids!!!!  Hope you get some sleep...who knows how many will birth tomorrow?  Could be another 3!


----------



## vermillionoaks

You have some beautiful goats!  The babies are adorable!  I hope one day we can get a camera system.  It is really neat to be able to watch your goats!


----------



## hcppam

New to this but I think a doe is having contraction on camera one?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

hcppam said:
			
		

> New to this but I think a doe is having contraction on camera one?


Could have been.  Tinker seems to have lost her ligaments so hoping she kids today--she'll probably have a single.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> hcppam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to this but I think a doe is having contraction on camera one?
> 
> 
> 
> Could have been.  Tinker seems to have lost her ligaments so hoping she kids today--she'll probably have a single.
Click to expand...

Looks like she is in labor. She is digging a nest.


----------



## daisychick

Yep I think so too, she is sure concentrating.


----------



## hcppam

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> hcppam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to this but I think a doe is having contraction on camera one?
> 
> 
> 
> Could have been.  Tinker seems to have lost her ligaments so hoping she kids today--she'll probably have a single.
Click to expand...

Not sure what lost her ligament means but it worried me when she got off camera...I don't have a goat yet, so I didn't want to cry wolf.


----------



## daisychick

Baby out!     That was quick!


----------



## hcppam

AAAAWWWWWWWWWWwwwwww!


----------



## Stacykins

daisychick said:
			
		

> Baby out!     That was quick!


I know! Zoomy birth!


----------



## SassyKat6181

Yippee for watching another birth here!  

Also....what is that in the canister that she uses on the babies?


----------



## that's*satyrical

She looks big enough to be hiding another in there.


----------



## vermillionoaks

Wow that was really cool!   I watched baby #2 being born!!! Congrats!!


----------



## daisychick

SassyKat6181 said:
			
		

> Yippee for watching another birth here!
> 
> Also....what is that in the canister that she uses on the babies?


She is dipping their navels in iodine, I am assuming.


----------



## hcppam

This is such an education.


----------



## KinderKorner

Gr. I go to lunch for one hour and I missed it. 



I hope I get to see another one.


----------



## bonbean01

Two more beautiful babies))


----------



## Chicks&Feathers

Congrats on the two beautiful new babies! That's awesome! Where did you get your barn cam setup from? I HAVE TO have one!!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

2 girls from Paige!!  That puts my numbers at 8 does/1 buck born in the past few days!  Tinker & Mia may also kid today so stay tuned!!
You can use any security camera and use a dazzle to connect the camera to your computer.


----------



## SassyKat6181

hcppam said:
			
		

> nigeriandwarfgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hcppam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New to this but I think a doe is having contraction on camera one?
> 
> 
> 
> Could have been.  Tinker seems to have lost her ligaments so hoping she kids today--she'll probably have a single.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure what lost her ligament means but it worried me when she got off camera...I don't have a goat yet, so I didn't want to cry wolf.
Click to expand...

There's a good thread here that talks about ligaments.  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16912&p=2


----------



## cindyg

Oh, looks like someone else is moving into the kidding pen?  I can't move away from the computer, not getting a thing done here.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Tinker is in there now--she doesn't seem thrilled with the new living arrangements.  Mia looks like she may be close to kidding also...hopefully they don't both go at the same time.


----------



## PotterWatch

Looks like new babies very soon!!!

Whew!  That looked like a tough one!  Glad the baby seems to be ok now.


----------



## Squirrelgirl88

One baby!


----------



## daisychick

That was a scary one!  Glad she got the baby out ok.


----------



## bonbean01

Whew!!!!  Again...great job in saving that baby!!!


----------



## Mamaboid

I'm exhausted just watching that one.  Hard birth.  Great job saving that baby.


----------



## hcppam

SassyKat6181 said:
			
		

> hcppam said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nigeriandwarfgoats said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could have been.  Tinker seems to have lost her ligaments so hoping she kids today--she'll probably have a single.
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what lost her ligament means but it worried me when she got off camera...I don't have a goat yet, so I didn't want to cry wolf.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> There's a good thread here that talks about ligaments.  http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=16912&p=2
Click to expand...

thanks got it.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

He's a beautiful moonspotted boy   Will get pics up tomorrow.  Now, I'm just waiting for Mia to kid!


----------



## Jackson62

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Tinker is in there now--she doesn't seem thrilled with the new living arrangements.  Mia looks like she may be close to kidding also...hopefully they don't both go at the same time.


I think Tinker just loves food!  What a beautiful Baby! Glad evrything worked out OK.


----------



## bonbean01

Did I miss something?  In the Sr. Doe loafing area there appear to be two black and white baby kids under the ramp, or am I going blind from watching the goat cam too long?


----------



## marlowmanor

bonbean01 said:
			
		

> Did I miss something?  In the Sr. Doe loafing area there appear to be two black and white baby kids under the ramp, or am I going blind from watching the goat cam too long?


I believe you are right. I think they are some of the kids that were born the other day though. I assume she put the babies and moms from the first day of kidding back in the loafing area so she has room for other does in kidding pens? I could be wrong though!


----------



## bonbean01

Okay...just saw her in there...I'm on dial up and was just going to sign off and phone... good thing I waited just a bit longer...just what they need...me bugging them...LOL


----------



## cindyg

It seems there are babies everywhere!  How on earth do you keep track of who had which kids once you get that many?  Do the does ever forget which are their own? It's so neat to see them just fall in a heap and sleep with all the other goats going about their business around them.


----------



## hcppam

Here we go again!


----------



## Missy

I am going to glue myself to the computer, thus far I have missed every birth I am starting to twitch.....GAS is taking over.....Someone help PLEASE.....


out of curiousity has anyone else tried to click and drag the picture to get a better view only to realize once again that it is a real live camera and click and drag doesn't work.... lol. I think I have done it at least a dozen time


----------



## Queen Mum

Camera just moved.  There is a cute little doe in the pen.  She's so lively and cute.  Looks like she is going to have just one baby.  She's such a pretty girl. Come on Karen,  what is her name?


----------



## daisyjack




----------



## Missy

Anyone else watching? Is that a bubble or just a really big whoo-whoo?

....I think I am going to have a stroke....lol.


----------



## daisyjack

i am not missing this one


----------



## PattySh

I just tuned in to watch, my dialup is a bit slow tho.


----------



## hcppam

Maybe she's camera shy.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Mia is up now.  Thinking we'll have a single or twins only.  She had a single beautiful girl last year.  
Hoping she kids soon..I'm getting tired.  
I'm thinking I'll pull the camera down & get a close up of the whole birth if possible.  Hopefully I'll only need one hand to help with this delivery.
I haven't gotten kids mixed up to each parent yet..I just tend to forget what I name each one--it takes a little time to remember some of the names lol!  I try to stick with naming my keeper kids with the same letter as the mom--that helps me remember a little bit anyhow.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> bonbean01 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did I miss something?  In the Sr. Doe loafing area there appear to be two black and white baby kids under the ramp, or am I going blind from watching the goat cam too long?
> 
> 
> 
> I believe you are right. I think they are some of the kids that were born the other day though. I assume she put the babies and moms from the first day of kidding back in the loafing area so she has room for other does in kidding pens? I could be wrong though!
Click to expand...

Completely right!  None of the other does are pushing the kids around & the mommas are keeping attentive of their little ones thank goodness.  It's always a little scary merging them into the herd.


----------



## hcppam

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Mia is up now.  Thinking we'll have a single or twins only.  She had a single beautiful girl last year.
> Hoping she kids soon..I'm getting tired.
> I'm thinking I'll pull the camera down & get a close up of the whole birth if possible.  Hopefully I'll only need one hand to help with this delivery.
> I haven't gotten kids mixed up to each parent yet..I just tend to forget what I name each one--it takes a little time to remember some of the names lol!  I try to stick with naming my keeper kids with the same letter as the mom--that helps me remember a little bit anyhow.


I bet your tired, that's a good idea for naming.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Anybody catch Mia's birth of her single blue-eyed doe kid?  I did a close up & had the cam in my hand for the whole birth.  I know the marestare forum saw it and were amazed to get the close view of hoofs & nose coming out perfectly presented.
Now, I'm finally going to be for the night.  Dollie & Fire N' Ice may kid tomorrow.


----------



## Mamaboid

Darn, last time I looked at the clock, it said 4:05 here which would be 3:05 there, which means I missed the last one.  Darn, why must one sleep?  You miss so much important stuff when you do.  Congrats on all those beautiful babies.


----------



## cindyg

Darn, I missed that.  Had to go to bed.  Do it again please with the next one if you can?


----------



## daisychick

I tried to stay up, but I fell asleep.  I missed the up close birth.  :/    WE need a record button on the camera.


----------



## SassyKat6181

daisychick said:
			
		

> I tried to stay up, but I fell asleep.  I missed the up close birth.  :/    WE need a record button on the camera.


Or a rewind!


----------



## jerebear7

daisychick said:
			
		

> I tried to stay up, but I fell asleep.  I missed the up close birth.  :/    WE need a record button on the camera.


X2


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

cindyg said:
			
		

> Darn, I missed that.  Had to go to bed.  Do it again please with the next one if you can?


x2 I missed it but I would have loved to see the up close view. Can you do it again with the next one maybe?


----------



## bonbean01

X2 here too!!!  First birth that I missed and Mia is such a pretty doe and would have loved to see that!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Dollie is in the kidding pen now   She was having some decent contractions a little while ago so hopefully it won't be too long.  I'll probably pull the cam down when she gets down to business and do a close up of her kid(s) being born--might be a little graphic lol!


----------



## KinderKorner

I have to go to lunch in 30 minutes. She better not birth the 30 minutes i'll be gone like they did yesterday.


----------



## bonbean01

Watching here!!!!


----------



## wannacow

Pulled up on my computer too.  I REALLY want to see the close up.  Need all the training I can get.


----------



## daisychick

I'm watching.


----------



## KinderKorner

I'm trying to decide if I should hurry up and go to lunch now and hope she holds it in until I get back, or wait around for another 30 minutes and hope she goes quick.


----------



## KinderKorner

Hurray. I got my lunch to go and made it back in time.


----------



## marlowmanor

We must be getting close to kidding time because the barn cam has been taken off the base and appears to be in a hand.


----------



## daisychick

You know you love goats, if you would rather watch a close up of a goats hind end than do anything else with your day.


----------



## marlowmanor

daisychick said:
			
		

> You know you love goats, if you would rather watch a close up of a goats hind end than do anything else with your day.




This is the only way I get to see kids born!


----------



## marlowmanor

Dollie has an audience. I saw the eyes of the other does watching her!  Maybe that is why she keeps pooping everytime we get a good closeup of her backside!


----------



## wannacow




----------



## SmallFarmGirl




----------



## KinderKorner

I thought she'd be done by now for sure.


----------



## Hillsvale

OK, been watching this for an hour and a half... I have to go to a meeting soon! Can you imagine rescheduling because I am watching a goatie whoha


----------



## daisychick

She's not a very hard pusher.


----------



## Mamaboid

This is going on long enough I would be in total panic mode if she was mine.  I am pushing with her. lol  Hope this goes ok.


----------



## DonnaBelle

OK people here it comes~!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## KinderKorner

Mamaboid said:
			
		

> This is going on long enough I would be in total panic mode if she was mine.  I am pushing with her. lol  Hope this goes ok.


I agree. I think I'd be going in. She doesn't seem to be pushing very hard. 


I like to help pull the babies especially if it takes a long time. Even if it's just helping the feet straighten out and loosen them up a little.


----------



## daisychick

Finally!!!  I thought I was going to have a heart attack.  She pushes in such short bursts that it made that seem like forever.   Looks like a #2 is coming out!!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

There's one


----------



## aggieterpkatie

WOw, mine never come out so quickly back to back like that.


----------



## marlowmanor

#2 is out!  I think #2 came out backwards.


----------



## Mamaboid

2 nice big babies.  Man I am tired.


----------



## daisychick

That was so great!  Karen,  Thanks for doing a close up birth for us,  it was truly amazing!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

SO Cute  I love babies


----------



## KinderKorner

Whew. I'm glad they are out. 

I bet it's hard to hold a camera and pull babies and clean them off. I don't think I'm talented enough. As soon as a baby got stuck or had trouble I'd be dropping that camera.


----------



## DonnaBelle

I never get tired of seeing that miracle!!

Thanks,

DonnaBelle


----------



## marlowmanor

Now we need to know what genders we have. This doe had twin boys her first time, twin girls her second time, she is due for a doe/buck combo now!


----------



## daisychick

Just a guess but I think "2" and "2" means 2 girls!!!!!


----------



## Mamaboid

KinderKorner said:
			
		

> Whew. I'm glad they are out.
> 
> I bet it's hard to hold a camera and pull babies and clean them off. I don't think I'm talented enough. As soon as a baby got stuck or had trouble I'd be dropping that camera.


Yup, the whole world would get a up close and personal view of ....the hay.


----------



## bonbean01

YES!!!!!  Thank you so much  I'm learning so much from you!!!

Beautiful babies again


----------



## marlowmanor

daisychick said:
			
		

> Just a guess but I think "2" and "2" means 2 girls!!!!!


Maybe you are right, I missed the codes! Karen has been getting lots of does out of these senior does this time around!


----------



## Mamaboid

Gorgeous babies.  How many different bucks were used to breed or were they all the same one?


----------



## fanov8

daisychick said:
			
		

> Just a guess but I think "2" and "2" means 2 girls!!!!!


I think so too


----------



## wannacow

Thank you!!!!!!  Felt like I was there.  I was even trying to help her push.    I learned much with this one.  I've never seen a breach before.  Thanks for sharing up close and personal.


----------



## KinderKorner

Pretty babies. I hope I get as lucky as you with the doe/buck ratio.


I just realized I really need to put up an avatar pictures. My posts look so boring without a picture on the left side. lol


----------



## bonbean01

LOL...I was pushing too


----------



## cindyg

That was pretty amazing.  She was pushing them both at the same time, usually one comes out, then a little rest while the other gets in position, but they were literally back to back.  Good going Dollie.  And I agree, the camera work was great, worthy of some sort of award.  And, the  "Goatie" for best kidding camera goes to.....


----------



## jerebear7

too cute! the best way to spend a sick day is watchin a beautiful goat have beautiful babies!! congrats on ALL your new additions so far!  thanks for sharing with videos!


----------



## jerebear7

quick question..does the mucous string come before or after contractions start?


----------



## cindyg

Gosh, I wish I could get one of these new doelings.  How far would you ship?  Ever shipped to Canada?


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

2 does by dollie!  
Mucous can start showing even a week before delivery.
Reservations are pretty well filled up...I do ship but don't think I'll have any extras---and shipping internationally might be a bit more of a challenge.  
I don't reach in to grab kids unless the doe has been pushing hard & close together with nothing appearing after 15 minutes.  I call the vet by 30 minutes of getting nothing out and make the 1/2 hour drive immediately if needed.  
May have more kiddings later today...3 more left to go!  And there were 3 different sires bred between the 10 seniors does.  Maybe they all got bred during a certain moon phase--I lost count..I think I'm at 11 doe kids and 2 bucks within the past few days!
I think I answered everyones questions--if not, feel free to ask again


----------



## Mamaboid

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> 2 does by dollie!
> Mucous can start showing even a week before delivery.
> Reservations are pretty well filled up...I do ship but don't think I'll have any extras---and shipping internationally might be a bit more of a challenge.
> I don't reach in to grab kids unless the doe has been pushing hard & close together with nothing appearing after 15 minutes.  I call the vet by 30 minutes of getting nothing out and make the 1/2 hour drive immediately if needed.
> May have more kiddings later today...3 more left to go!  And there were 3 different sires bred between the 10 seniors does.  Maybe they all got bred during a certain moon phase--I lost count..I think I'm at 11 doe kids and 2 bucks within the past few days!
> I think I answered everyones questions--if not, feel free to ask again


I am amazed you can even read the questions let alone answer them at this point.  You have had an amazing couple of days.  You do a wonderful job, and it really shows how much you love your goats and they love you.  You stay calm, so they do too.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Just put new pics of yesterday's kids on my facebook at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pelic...153067821446757?sk=wall&filter=1&notif_t=wall


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Just put new pics of yesterday's kids on my facebook at http://www.facebook.com/pages/Pelic...153067821446757?sk=wall&filter=1&notif_t=wall


I just love tinkers buckling!  Congratulations on all of those babies!


----------



## fanov8

All cute babies!  I love watching them just bounce around in there!!  Adorable!


----------



## daisychick

I love watching them bounce too.  Baby goats can't just walk where they need to go they have to bounce on all 4 legs and sideways too.          Sooooooooooo cute!


----------



## hcppam

Dang, staid up late to watch but gave up when she settled in and had to be gone most of today. Sounds like everything went well.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I missed both births. I've never got to see one before!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I missed both births. I've never got to see one before!


I have 3 more that should kid within the next day or two


----------



## cindyg

Seriously, shipping to Canada wouldn't be so complicated, I would need to get a permit from CFIA, you just need to get them vet checked and certified healthy.  I brought parrots home after living in South Africa for a few years, now there was some paperwork but it can be done.  Your goats are so beautiful, and I need a registered doe.  Hard to find anywhere near.  Something to think about, eh?


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I missed both births. I've never got to see one before!
> 
> 
> 
> I have 3 more that should kid within the next day or two
Click to expand...

GOODIE! Can some one write on this thread: "SMALLFARMGIRL SHE'S KIDDING!" when it happens???? Thanks! 




Nah you don't have to do that ..... I'll be watching though!~


----------



## DonnaBelle

OMG, everyone needs to go see the baby goaties jumping around!!  

Cute beyond belief, what a great looking bunch o' goats!!

DonnaBelle


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

cindyg said:
			
		

> Seriously, shipping to Canada wouldn't be so complicated, I would need to get a permit from CFIA, you just need to get them vet checked and certified healthy.  I brought parrots home after living in South Africa for a few years, now there was some paperwork but it can be done.  Your goats are so beautiful, and I need a registered doe.  Hard to find anywhere near.  Something to think about, eh?


If it's really that easy, it could be arranged   I tried looking it up in the past but it's hard to find exactly what was needed.  I am only an hour from the Canadian border but it looked complicated to get a dairy goat across without any quarantine time.


----------



## cindyg

Hmm, well have done some quick checking, are you by any chance enrolled in the USDA SFCP  and are considered a negligable risk premises?  That's the first thing on the list.


----------



## daisychick

I think it is Paige who is at the hay feeder, she certainly doesn't like the 2 black and white babies.  She gives them some pretty hard hits and bites if they get near her.    She must be one of the herd bosses.


----------



## daisychick

Just saw her run and then walk by with 2 wet kids, someone must of kidded outside.  The babies looked just fine though.   

edited to add:  I am working today, but I seem to have a computer screen stuck to my face.  I can't stop watching the barn cam today.


----------



## hcppam

Yeah we missed it.


----------



## cindyg

So, who are we seeing on camera now?  Is it still Dollie?


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

I think that Roll Farms sold a goat to a lady in canada. Maybe ask her?


----------



## SassyKat6181

Maybe it's the camera angle, but does that heat lamp look a little too close?  The goat keeps nudging it.


----------



## cindyg

Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
			
		

> I think that Roll Farms sold a goat to a lady in canada. Maybe ask her?


Well, it would be a real coup for me to get a nice ND doe as there are very few around me.  I have a nice little registered buck but of course, all her does are related to him, I have a nice little doe but she is not registered, and I really want one that is black/brown/white.  Roll Farms is located where exactly?  I'm on a mission now, gotta have one.


----------



## Sunny & the 5 egg layers

cindyg said:
			
		

> Sunny & the 5 egg layers said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that Roll Farms sold a goat to a lady in canada. Maybe ask her?
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it would be a real coup for me to get a nice ND doe as there are very few around me.  I have a nice little registered buck but of course, all her does are related to him, I have a nice little doe but she is not registered, and I really want one that is black/brown/white.  Roll Farms is located where exactly?  I'm on a mission now, gotta have one.
Click to expand...

Roll Farms raises Boer and Nubians I believe. I was thinking maybe she might be able to tell you guys how to go about shipping a goat to canada and what has to be done. I would reccomend PMing her.


----------



## marlowmanor

cindyg said:
			
		

> So, who are we seeing on camera now?  Is it still Dollie?


I believe Jocelyn is in the kidding pen now. I had to look at all the senior does and figure it out!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Queen Mum said:
			
		

> Oh NOOOOO!    Didn't we go through this one other time.   Really Karen.  This kidding thread addiction is torture.  I love the barn cam.  We need to schedule these kiddings.   Something like...
> 
> "Please watch my barn cam at 3 pm Wednesday for triplets  born to Stinker buck and Beauty doe. I am going to untie the knot in her tail at 3 pm. Caution, there will be goo involved."


That would be easier.... I would love for you to work that out Karen!


----------



## daisychick

There is a new doe in the kidding pen.   You people who haven't saw a birth yet, should now tune in!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Question about Dollies second kid this afternoon. Would the birthing position be considered beech? I am watching to learn what to do this fall.


----------



## Mamaboid

Yup.  That one was breach.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I though that breech would be more difficult? That looked like no problem at all. So much to learn so little time. 

 back to barn cam


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Watching!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Should I press high alert????


----------



## SassyKat6181

totally addicted to "goat t.v."     but must force myself to go do barn chores.


----------



## aggieterpkatie

BarredRockMomma said:
			
		

> Question about Dollies second kid this afternoon. Would the birthing position be considered beech? I am watching to learn what to do this fall.


That's actually a rear presentation.  A true breach is butt first, no legs.  Rear presentations aren't ideal, but you can work with them.  You want to pull the kid though, and not waste much time because if/when the umbilical cord breaks or gets pinched, the kid will want to breathe and you don't want their first breathe to be taken still in the birth canal.  When I have rear presentations, I go ahead and pull them out and not wait for the doe/ewe/etc to push them out.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

aggieterpkatie said:
			
		

> BarredRockMomma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Question about Dollies second kid this afternoon. Would the birthing position be considered beech? I am watching to learn what to do this fall.
> 
> 
> 
> That's actually a rear presentation.  A true breach is butt first, no legs.  Rear presentations aren't ideal, but you can work with them.  You want to pull the kid though, and not waste much time because if/when the umbilical cord breaks or gets pinched, the kid will want to breathe and you don't want their first breathe to be taken still in the birth canal.  When I have rear presentations, I go ahead and pull them out and not wait for the doe/ewe/etc to push them out.
Click to expand...

That is good to know. I am so glad that I have this forum.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

My three kids (human) are all sitting here glued, hoping to see some action.  No babies for us this year so we are living vicariously!  Come on babies!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Some ones in there!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pearce Pastures

EEEEeee!!!!   So exciting!


----------



## hcppam

I'm not missing this one!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

SHe's doing just what betty does!


----------



## hcppam

Poor little girl looks like she is in misery.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

hcppam said:
			
		

> Poor little girl looks like she is in misery.


That's how it works. Betty looks like that to sometimes...


----------



## hcppam

WOW!


----------



## daisychick

Baby out!  Yeah!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

She did it! so far 1... Any more?


----------



## marlowmanor

#1 out! That took a little work! I am betting she has one maybe two more in there!


----------



## daisychick

Two fingers in the air means it's a GIRL!!!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

daisychick said:
			
		

> Two fingers in the air means it's a GIRL!!!!!


Thanks for letting us know. I missed that, but then I have a few other pages up on my computer I keep clikcing back and forth on!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

2! BABIES!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Boy it's going fast!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

IT'S A BOY A BOY AND A GIRL!


----------



## marlowmanor

#2 is out! I am guessing the cord didn't break because it looked like Karen had to cut it. It's a boy!


----------



## BarredRockMomma

The second is a boy


----------



## marlowmanor

Now is there one more in there?

ETA: Nevermind seems like Jocelyn is done.


----------



## Pearce Pastures

YAY!!!!! My three kids are cheering for her!  Thank you so much for letting us watch!


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

This was a wonderful experience!


----------



## marlowmanor

Karen who else is still due to kid? All the ones listed on your senior page I think have kidded. I could be wrong though.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

*I NOW HAVE SEEN A DOE KID!*


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Karen who else is still due to kid? All the ones listed on your senior page I think have kidded. I could be wrong though.


Floe, hopefully tonight


----------



## daisychick

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> *I NOW HAVE SEEN A DOE KID!*


Glad you finally got to see it!!!


----------



## marlowmanor

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> marlowmanor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Karen who else is still due to kid? All the ones listed on your senior page I think have kidded. I could be wrong though.
> 
> 
> 
> Floe, hopefully tonight
Click to expand...

Now I have to go look her up! 

Did one of them kid in the lounge area earlier? I know someone mentioned seeing you run by with 2 wet kids earlier when it was on the lounge area.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

daisychick said:
			
		

> SmallFarmGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I NOW HAVE SEEN A DOE KID!*
> 
> 
> 
> Glad you finally got to see it!!!
Click to expand...

Thanks for telling me! Now I KNOW Betty's prego!!!


----------



## cindyg

I can't get over how quickly they're moving in and out, it's like they have a schedule, like, your turn Dollie, ok, I'll go and then it's your turn Jocelyn, ok, now you're up Floe, and Karen just keeps pulling babies, wiping, suctioning, and on to the next.  I'm very impressed.  Obviously she's young, and trim and knows what she's doing.  I wanna be like that, oh, well, too late for young and trim, maybe I'll get a chance to learn the kidding stuff.


----------



## marlowmanor

Flo is in the kidding stall now. I like her coloring!


----------



## SassyKat6181

The lighting in this kidding stall seems to be better.  Is Floe the last doe to kid?  I missed the triplets earlier by a few minutes.  (had to feed and close up the birds)  I am determined to see this one!


----------



## cindyg

Who had trips?


----------



## cindyg

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Flo is in the kidding stall now. I like her coloring!


Oh, she is pretty, what lovely markings.  Looks like she wants out of there tho.


----------



## SassyKat6181

cindyg said:
			
		

> Who had trips?


I think it was Jocelyn


----------



## craftymama86

Ahhh! I missed TWO kiddings??? Got up for a few hours doing things around the house and missed all the action. Hopefully I'll see Flo kid before my doe, lol.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

I can't see the doe!!!


----------



## cindyg

She wasn't in there long enough to be in trouble, maybe she's just gone for a walk to get things moving.


----------



## cindyg

there she is.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Jocelyn = twins, you were all correct with 1 buck/1doe--they have interesting coloring now that they are drying--I'll post pics tomorrow.  
Floe is my last one-should be tonight or tomorrow   If she kids before midnight, that will make 5 kiddings in one day!!
I'll go adjust the cam a little better on Floe pretty soon so we can see the stall a little better.


----------



## bonbean01

Yikes!  Flo is the LAST one?  I'm such an addict...just love all these does and their babies))


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Technically, she's not the last one...I have 12 younger does due between April-June


----------



## Mamaboid

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> Technically, she's not the last one...I have 12 younger does due between April-June


OMG there goes my spring house cleaning.


----------



## bonbean01

Great!!!  I may survive after all  Can't wait!  Your does are beautiful!!

Now that lambing here is finished for this year (we only have 4 ewes with 3 ewe lambs that are keepers and 1 ram lamb..first set of twins this year), my husband thought the long nights were over until I started watching your barn cam...LOLOL...and now I'm up if one is close.  We have friends across from our house with boer goats and I'm in there like a dirty shirt during kidding time...yes...my name is Bonnie and I am an addict...of watching all these beautiful animals giving birth  And if there is a triplet that needs bottle feeding I am tickled to help!

Should we decide to add goats to our little farm, Nigerian Dwarf Goats would be my pick!


----------



## bonbean01

LOL Mamaboid


----------



## SassyKat6181

Thanks for the tour.....those babies are so cute.  I am sleepy and my own human children will be up early.  Was hoping to catch one more birth...oh well.  Guess I'll have to watch again in April.

* looks like she may be starting to push....I might hold out a little longer.  When I see the orange hat, I'll know for sure


----------



## Pearce Pastures

Good morning!  She is looking uncomfortable and keeps checking her side.  And I have students coming in about a half and hour...maybe they want to watch too!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

Ligaments are both there this morning.  She's been having random decent contractions though.  I may call the vet later & ask his opinion--maybe she needs to be induced or maybe we just need to give her a little more time.  She seemed pretty uncomfortable all through the night though.


----------



## daisychick

Who had the 2 kids that weren't born in the kidding pens?  What were they boys/girls?  If you already told us this info, I must of missed it.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

That was Fire N Ice that did the quick secret kidding!  I heard her hollering all of sudden and ran over to find one kid on the ground and the second just coming out!  She had a boy & a girl!


----------



## bonbean01

She's such a pretty doe...and looking so uncomfortable...but some of those contractions do look like she'll soon have her baby(s)


----------



## Pearce Pastures

WHAT!!!  I went to get coffee and missed it!  Congrats on the little girl!  Anymore in there?


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> WHAT!!!  I went to get coffee and missed it!  Congrats on the little girl!  Anymore in there?


Me to.  Had to do a conference call for work.  Turned around and it is over.


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks

ThreeBoysChicks said:
			
		

> Pearce Pastures said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WHAT!!!  I went to get coffee and missed it!  Congrats on the little girl!  Anymore in there?
> 
> 
> 
> Me to.  Had to do a conference call for work.  Turned around and it is over.
Click to expand...

And while I was typing, I missed the second one.  Bummer.


----------



## wannacow

Saw the first, missed the second.  Had to to let the dogs out.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

I missed both of them. Do we know what there are yet?


----------



## Pearce Pastures

OOooooo YAY!!!!!  Two girls and I go to see the second one!  You really should charge for this entertainment, or just take up a collection to help cover the feed cost


----------



## that's*satyrical

This thread is depressing me. Why can't my goat pop her babies out quick like that?? LOL  These goats pop babies out every day. LOL

Seriously though, congrats on all the healthy babies!


----------



## bonbean01

Awesome!!!  Congratulations!!!  So many beautiful kids  Glad Flo didn't need a vet and all went well


----------



## debi

What kind of security camera system do you have?  Is it wireless?  Looking for one myself.  Thanks.


----------



## BarredRockMomma

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> OOooooo YAY!!!!!  Two girls and I go to see the second one!  You really should charge for this entertainment, or just take up a collection to help cover the feed cost


X2 this I would be willing to pay movie ticket prices for!!


----------



## SassyKat6181

I stayed up late hoping to watch and was surprised that she hadn't kidded yet this morning.  Stepped away for a bit and missed it.  Bummer.   Yippee for cute kids though!!!  And she is finally over it.  Man, that was a long wait!


----------



## craftymama86

Well dang, why do I keep missing these kiddings???  

I hope I don't miss my doe's kidding so easily, LOL.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I was getting worried with Floe taking so long..but we have 2 moonspotted does--first one was breech but both are doing great!  February count=15 does/4 bucks from 10 moms!  Now I have a break until the other 12 younger does are due between Apr-June.  
My husband told me I should make a link for donations but I didn't think anyone would send anything.  Maybe I should though...so if anyone wants to make any donations to help with feed/bedding/camera streaming fees--marestare charges me either $30 or $40 every month to stream through them/goat supplies etc, feel free to paypal to lodge@deerlodgeresort.com or I can give you a snail mail address if anyone is interested.  Every little bit helps and would be deeply appreciated 

Here are replays of the kiddings for those who missed:  

Tinker's kidding replay: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xfBQO54W2c

Dollie's kidding replay:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkLaY8VFerk  (Closeup View)

Joselyn's kidding replay:   http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fahe7-Oxem0


----------



## cindyg

Hi Karen, Paypal didn't let me send a message but I want to tell you that I am so grateful to be seeing all these kiddings.  Really learning a lot and thank you for making the effort to show us.  Can't wait till the next round in the spring. Cheers.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

cindyg said:
			
		

> Hi Karen, Paypal didn't let me send a message but I want to tell you that I am so grateful to be seeing all these kiddings.  Really learning a lot and thank you for making the effort to show us.  Can't wait till the next round in the spring. Cheers.


Thank you!!  That was very gracious of you!!  You know the money will be put to good use   BTW...I have 12 more younger does due to kid between Apr-June to watch out for.  The camera will continue rolling on all of these cuties for the next few months too.


----------



## SassyKat6181

Watching the babies play is almost better than watching the births!   Thanks so much for letting us join in, this has been the most amazing experience.


----------



## hcppam

Going though kidding withdrawals...But have fun watching the little nuts running around.


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

cindyg said:
			
		

> Hmm, well have done some quick checking, are you by any chance enrolled in the USDA SFCP  and are considered a negligable risk premises?  That's the first thing on the list.


Not at this point.  I am enrolled through the Minnesota Board of Animal Health as part of the National Scrapie Eradication Program and have a scrapie number which is probably one of the requirements I'm sure.  
Do you happen to have a link for the USDA SFCP--what does the SFCP stand for, I'm too tired to google it right now?  Maybe I'll check into that and see what it requires.


----------



## cindyg

nigeriandwarfgoats said:
			
		

> cindyg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm, well have done some quick checking, are you by any chance enrolled in the USDA SFCP  and are considered a negligable risk premises?  That's the first thing on the list.
> 
> 
> 
> Not at this point.  I am enrolled through the Minnesota Board of Animal Health as part of the National Scrapie Eradication Program and have a scrapie number which is probably one of the requirements I'm sure.
> Do you happen to have a link for the USDA SFCP--what does the SFCP stand for, I'm too tired to google it right now?  Maybe I'll check into that and see what it requires.
Click to expand...

It's the Scrapie Flock Certification Program, Roll Farms says you have to submit tissue samples or something, meaning you have to kill an animal?!  I don't even know what Scrapie is.  Anyway, going to investigate more, and nice to know about your enrollment with Board of Animal Health.  

Am watching just now as you clean out the loafing area, those kids are unbelievable, anytime you need a chuckle, just tune in here , and watch for a few minutes.  So much energy!!  You and them.  I am hiring a barn cleaner this year, and protecting my back.  What did you spread under the straw?  Job well done.  Also, just btw, I hope someone has supper ready for you, or it's in the slow cooker or something and you'll get to relax after this.  Makes me tired just watching!!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

I put spread a little layer of lime first, then I put wood shavings that I get for free at a local sawmill and then I put the straw ontop.  My floor is rubber belting..my husband works for MNtac/USSteel and we are able to buy the used rubber belting which is about 4 feet wide and comes in a long roll.  It makes it easy to to run a shovel over the top for removal of bedding.  
Well, of the 19 kids born last week, I'm keeping 9 and all the rest are sold but 1 beautiful moonspotted buckling.  I have a large group going to Montana and a few going to Georgia besides the few that will be staying in my state of Minnesota.  
Now, I just have to wait for my yearlings to kid..could be up to 12 of them due to kid between Apr-June.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl

Look at ALL THOSE KIDS!  &


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

SmallFarmGirl said:
			
		

> Look at ALL THOSE KIDS!  &


Most of them are napping now but watch out when they are awake & bouncing off the walls!!  They are hilarious & will have you laughing so hard!  I had a lady call the other day from California to tell me that her high bloodpressure must have dropped 30 points from watching the goats crazy antics!  I've had others mention that they watch the goats on their work breaks for stress relief & have the whole office laughing and in a good mood.  One person mentioned she has severe depression but watching the goats always puts her in a great mood--she ended up buying a few for herself even  
It's so fun to be able to share how wonderful baby goats are and it makes me so happy to hear that others enjoy watching them!


----------



## Jackson62

Your goats are Beautiful!  It is so obvious you enjoy them and take wonderful care of them. I love checking in each day just to make me smile!


----------



## bonbean01

Me too


----------



## bonbean01

Just wanted to thank you for still having that webcam going!!!  Those kids are just so CUTE and their antics so funny!!!  When I'm feeling a bit down and need a smile and laugh, I go watch them


----------



## Jackson62

I just love the way all the babies sleep in a heap!


----------



## Mzyla

Yeah - it's so exciting to watch this live!
They even have little "playground" situated inside their shelter!
This gives me an idea to build one similar...when/if I ever get babies 
Is anybody here who doesn't have goat-kids?


----------



## Jackson62

You are so incredibly patient and kind to your goats!  I love watching you with the Babies!


----------



## nigeriandwarfgoats

For all of those who believe that dam-raised kids are wild & not people-friendly...you can see that isn't the case with every kid.  I try to hold a bunch of them each day for a few minutes and get them used to me petting them.  It's getting hard now though because I have the ones that LOVE my attention and they think they have to be in my lap getting petted the whole time   It takes a little time for some but they'll all figure out that I'm not the enemy.  Most of them are just at a busy stage full of energy & just want to be running/jumping with their buddies.


----------

